# Dart Frog Setups



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

im in the process of setting up a tank for some now....just wondering if any1 had pics/details to give me some ideas on what to do? thanks..


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

There are a lot of Dendrobatid keepers here...and many of them have posted a few pics in recent posts...I am working on technical difficulties so that I will be able to bring pics of several types of amphib set-ups.....until then here are some links to help you out:

http://allaboutfrogs.org/info/species/poison.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/

http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant2/merch...ategory_Code=AA


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

When I kept frogs, I used to buy most if my stuff from Black Jungle Supply when I ran into them at a reptile expo. Here's a link to their vivarium-building page:
http://www.blackjungle.com/basics.htm


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

I got 2 Dendrobates Azureus.

Pics of them...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=122350&hl=

Some pics of their home being set up...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=119263&hl=

I am in the process of setting up a 90 gallon now as well, am going to document a bit better then the one above.

Will post when completed, but may be a while, as it is summer and i'm not homethat much...


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Here is another great place to get stuff from, and he is really got some good prices from what I can tell. He has all kinds of great "how to" articles to look at.

Josh's Frogs

I like the Hydroton that he has for sale on his site...good stuff!


----------

